# Hey there!!



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Im jade new to the forums, I joined to find out where all the hot spots are!! I been snowboarding about 5 years I love it!! I just bought a new board last night and Im physiqued to try it out tomorro at Ski liberty!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hello, congrats on your new board!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome aboard.. no pun intended.


----------

